# Does it matter to you?....



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

.....if your dog barks at potential threats that enter your property?... or if your dog barks at a potential threat approaching your car...would your dog react towards a person threatening you? 

Some dogs bark and do their job, some are more serious and would probably react. I have had Shepherds on both ends of the scale....some may freak out at the prospect of a threat, some bark, and that is probably all they would do faced with the reality of an imposter, and some in all seriousness make you feel safe, those of you that have had one of these dogs would know what I mean. 

I am not talking about trained personal protection dogs or anything of the like, just our pets...I simply mean genetically speaking the dog is civil, suspicious and level headed, the kind of dog that does not trust easy and is aloof. Does it matter to you?....maybe ppl that have had home invasions or been attacked on the street, it might matter to them....or maybe some ppl never really think about it, and just the presence of their dog would probably be enough. Interested in your thoughts.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my last GSD was protective with a little
help from training. the dog i have now is a cuddle
bear (because of the way he was trained and socialized). i don't depend on or expect any type of protection from him. i protect him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can't really 'vote' because none of the above really apply to me.

In the car, Masi is quiet as a church mouse, but a stranger touching the car or trying to get in it, all bets are off. 

Stranger comes to my house, again, quiet, alert, watchful, will react off my que, and has never had a problem letting a stranger IN when I am present.

Out in public, again, alert/watchful/I would say suspicious of strangers, I've never been in a situation where I've need 'protection' so I couldn't say how she'd react to a threat, but I think I know.

I would say Masi is a very 'possessive' dog of me. Protective? Again haven't been in the situation to test that out. I know I've had strangers to her, come at me flailing arms /loud/boisterous and she has "gone" off on them (barking)..Perceived threat? Maybe.

Do I expect her to protect me? No, I protect her


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our last gsd was a great protector and Stosh is turning out to be one as well. We live out in the country in a glass house and my husband travels most of the time. Just having a big dog as a deterrent is enough for me, being my constant companion was more important- so I got exactly what I wanted. I


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Our last gsd was a great protector and Stosh is turning out to be one as well. *We live out in the country in a glass house* and my husband travels most of the time. Just having a big dog as a deterrent is enough for me, being my constant companion was more important- so I got exactly what I wanted. I


I bet you never throw stones........I'm so sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I can't really 'vote' because none of the above really apply to me.
> 
> In the car, Masi is quiet as a church mouse, but a stranger touching the car or trying to get in it, all bets are off.
> 
> ...


Otto is very similar to Masi. Alerts if theres a stranger outside. Ok when I invite friends and family in. I'm sure how he would react if a strage man or woman came in a caught if off guard eek: may not be a nice "hello" I can imagine). He is ok but is constantly scanning and watching. I notice he does this more when our family is out in public. He does have fun and let loose though. I see Otto as my protector but I know one thing I would do any thing to protect him. I have had a time were Otto did protect me from a stranger. He is our family shepherd for sure!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you live in a glass house you can
throw stones but don't throw them at
your house. 



Stosh said:


> We live out in the country in a glass house and my husband travels most of the time.





Lilie said:


> I bet you never throw stones........I'm so sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> when you live in a glass house you can
> throw stones but don't throw them at
> your house.


True. But I admit, I throw like a girl. I'd take out my own house.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting question. We did not get any of our GSD's with protection in mind. Now that we have three we don't feel a need to lock our doors. Anyone entering when we are not there is on their own. Clover, who is gentle as can be and very approachable in public makes a big fuss when anyone comes to the door. So much so it is sometimes annoying. Patton on the other hand never barks, but if he is not comfortable with someone, he is a biter, enough so that we have to be very careful of his contacts with others. We of course did not know this when we took him in but quickly learned when he bit the neighbor. It was a "protective" bite but he did break skin so now has a history.

If a situation arose where protection was an issue I think Clover would rise to the occasion, Max would follow her lead trying to figure out what he should do and Patton would be truly dangerous to whomever might be "attacking" (especially if someone were to attack my wife).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

From what we have seen of Baron, (current 3.5yo male). YES - he would bite if someone attacked us. No question. OTOH, he is usually very friendly and even pesty with most people he comes into contact with.

Our long ago dog (pure BYB female) actually proved she would protect but in a reasonable controlled manner. Also proved herself on the ScH field - pretty surprising for a pet BYB dog!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Mine bark at strangers that come in the yard and walk past the house. They bark if they hear things in the woods and they bark when a friend or family member shows up at the door. As long as they stop when I tell them it's okay, I'm happy. 

Neither dog barks much out in public but Annie will bark if someone tries to stick their hands in the car window. (why do strangers do that??)


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't vote because Killian doesn't bark at intruders" so to speak. He doesn't bark when people knock on the door, he doesn't bark in the car, he only barks at ScHh. He just isn't a barker, thank goodness, I have enough of that with my lab!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby barks at people approaching the house or when the doorbell rings. She will stop if I tell her. She allows people in and is friendly towards them. This is what I want. I have a Beware of Dog sign on the door and her bark backs that up. They don't know that she would probably let them it.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Its my job to protect my dogs but no doubt Shiloh would defend the house, car, etc. Shoshi would defend HER toys, but Eli would make a deal with any robbers-he'd show them the goods in exchange for a belly rub.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I cannot vote either, my dogs do bark well, and that is enough for me. But then they are companion dogs, and I do feel it is up to me to protect them rather than the other way around. 

An obedience person with a Golden gave me the business because she walked behind my open vehicle where my other GSD was crated and the dog barked like it wanted to eat her. Well, my dogs are normally ok in the car, but if you walk right behind them, they will bark. And I AM ok with that. I did tell her that they are a guarding dog, and they will bark if you are right near their car. She apologized later to me about it, but she said she would still yell at my dog if she does it. 

Well, my dogs are going to run into people who answer them back. 

I am ok with them barking if someone walks right behind my vehicle like that. They quit right away. But sometimes when I do take a pair up town to walk or whatever, I leave one in the car and one with me. Then I switch them. So I leave the car open. It is usually really late, like 1 or 2 in the AM. so, if some drunken idiot walks up to my car, I do not want them to think they should open that crate and pet the dog. 

Usually the back is locked and the window is open, so I do not think they can open it, but even so, I do not mind that they give the impression of not being all that friendly.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

Ziva loves people once she gets to know them but for the most part she'd rather you keep away from all things that are hers. I'm okay with that. I'm not asking her to lay down her life, I don't want her to but I want her to feel like she's part of our pack enough to feel like she should protect it. It's my job to protect her first and foremost but when she feels the need to, I'm okay with letting her at least express it until I take over.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, it matters. None of the options fit me though.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, it is important to me. I have my lab that loves everyone and is a social butterfly which was exactly what I wanted when my child was very young and I had so many young children around. My lab was perfect.

I love my GSD and couldn't wait to get another one and one of the reasons I got him was because they are naturally more protective of home and family. We go out a lot in the back country and I wanted a companion/pet that would be more protective. 

As it stands now my GSD is just naturally more protective and I like that and he would definitely stand his ground which is also why he's very obedient.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Eva "alerts" when she sees a stranger and you can almost see her thinking "Ok, who are you, what are you doing and how close are you gonna get to my mom?" She "stands down" when told to. 

She also barks when she hears the gate and that's what we wanted her to do, alert US of someone on our property. 

I have no idea what she would do with a real problem as we've never had one since we've had her. 

And, I must admit, I like her rigid, alert, intense-gaze posture with strangers (until she's allowed to say hello).


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Abby barks at people approaching the house or when the doorbell rings. She will stop if I tell her. She allows people in and is friendly towards them. This is what I want. I have a Beware of Dog sign on the door and her bark backs that up. They don't know that she would probably let them it.


I was told that have a beware of dog sign meant that you knew your dog would bite and made it a liability. We had someone break into our place once late at night when we had Tessa. She did a great job of going through the window, chasing the guy down and holding him for the cops. I was worried for her but proud when she came right home and brought the cops with her. They said I should get a security system but retracted that when I pointed out she was my dog. I asked the cop what would make someone break into the house with a bright red Beware of dog sign inches from where they tried to pry the door. His answer what that he likely couldn't read it. My answer "Did he not see the 120lb. (growling)dog sitting in front of the mill style window right below the sign ??". The intruder said he never saw her (she was almost solid black and it was dark out)but he felt hot breath right before she bit him a few dozen times. She never got in trouble, nor did we..the building was happy to have her to stand watch.:wub:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Mine bark at strangers that come in the yard and walk past the house. They bark if they hear things in the woods and they bark when a friend or family member shows up at the door. As long as they stop when I tell them it's okay, I'm happy.


This pretty much sums it up for me too.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I got her as a compainion and just the fact that I have a dog in my house is deterent enough for a b & e, in addition to my alarm system.

I've had maybe two occasions that Dakota has given me signals about people. She can see who is at our front door, and this one time she gave a couple of big barks. I did not answer the door. She acted strange a few days ago when we passed a person going door to door for driveway sealing. She actually turned around and stopped, ears up, mouth closed after he passed us, the guy never looked back so he did not see her reaction, but on the way back she became alert to him but this time he crossed the road. Funny thing he never knocked on my door, and my driveway needs sealing.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hard to answer. I was going to say it doesn't but I'm not sure. Bianca will bark at anyone who comes near the house, and that is just fine with me. If it bothered me or if I didn't like it I would train her not to, but it doesn't so I don't. She'll stop barking if I tell her to. 
So since I haven't tried to re-train her not to bark does that mean it_ does _matter to me?

I do admit it makes for a good way to get rid of solicitors. When I crack open the door and Bianca's muzzle is right there barking they tend to back off. If they don't back off I can just say "Sorry, I can't hear you over the dog" and close the door.

She doesn't normally bark when people come near the car which again is fine with me because I like to take her a lot of places and I don't want her to be barking at people constant when we're out. I am pretty sure if someone was menacing she would bark though.




Countrymama said:


> I was told that have a beware of dog sign meant that you knew your dog would bite and made it a liability. We


Actually this is not true. It all depends on what the law is where you live, and actually it is more common for the law to say this does NOT make it a liability. In some places NOT having a beware of dog sign can make you more likely to be held liable. In many places the law does not take a sign into account so whether or not you have one does not change whether or not you are considered liable.


----------

